# Show supplies checklist?



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

*Packing For Your Horse*
Water Buckets
Flysheet or mask in bug season
Horse leg protection
Grooming Kit with:
a set of brushes
mane and tail comb
hoof pic
several small towels or clothes
corn starch for white markings and/or legs
hoof polish
vaseline
braiding kit 
medical kit kept in the trailer with:
Betadine
cotting powder
Vet wrap
Banamine paste
bute paste
gauze
electrolyte paste
white cotton fathecloths or hand towels
thermometer 
Enough grain,hay, and supplements for one day more than you need.
Show halter
Show leadroppe
Show bridle(s)
Show saddle(s)
crop or dressage whip
clean saddle pad or blanket
extra set of stirrup leathers
general use halter and leadrope
lunge whip and lunge line 
muck bucket 
manure fork
fly spray
Packing for Yourself
Gloves
Safety Pins
Hair care items
Extra set of show clothes
Riding boots
Socks
Mucking-around boots
Raingear
Helmet
Jeans and t-shirt when not showing 
spurs
snacks
Sunscreen
bottled water
sweatshirt


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

OHH I LOVE THREADS LIKE THIS!  I can't wait to eventually show and get all ready for them! I hope all goes well, you have lot's of fun and you win lots of ribbons.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Show Checklist
Packing For Your Horse
□	Wa ter Buckets
□	Flysheet, mask, and insect repellant spray for bug season
□	Extra Bell Boots and other foot protection
□	Grooming Kit Which should include: Full set of brushes, Mane and Tail Comb, Hoof Pick, Several Small Towels, Corn starch, Hoof Polish, and Braiding Kit
□	Medical Kit
□	Enough Grain, Hay and Supplements for one day more than you need
□	Show halter
□	Show leadrope
□	Show bridle(s)
□	Show saddle(s)
□	Crop or dressage whip
□	Extra pair of stirrup leathers
□	General use halter and leadrope
□	Lunge whip and line


----------



## donatellodemerlieux (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you sooo much! I completely got some really important things on my checklist!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

For A ONE DAY SHOW

My horses packing:
Saddle,
bridle
any nessecary boots.
Grooming kit
Show shine,
Fly spray,
Insane amount of glistening oils, show shines, chalk for white bits, white cover up spray, Insane amounts of shampoo and towels for last minute poo problems.
Rugs
Water,
bucket,
Baby wipes.
Feed

For me
Show clothes,
Change of non show clothes,
Make up (so I dont scare little kiddies after a 3 am start)
Number, qualification cards, membership cards.
Water
Food
Sun tan lotion
Loo roll, 
Baby wipes,
antibacterial hand cream (because you cant always use water
Water proof jacket

Permanantly living in my lorry:
Spare travel bandages,
Spare head collar and lead rope,
Spare reins,
Spare stirrup leathers,
hole punch
Equine first aid kit
Human first aid kit
Panadol,
After sun
Blankets (for cold humans to wrap up in)
Spare water proofs and thick jackets


----------



## donatellodemerlieux (Apr 18, 2011)

you guys are the best! Thanks so much! Good luck this show season to all of you


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I break things down in groups so it is easier to just stand there and make sure I have everything.

Everything I need for myself for the day (excluding showing):
Food & drinks
Clothes (jacket, rain gear, etc, whatever the season requires)
Sun screen and bug spray

Everything I need for myself for showing:
Hair containment products
Show clothes
Rags for boots and quick tack wipe down

Everything my horse needs for the day (excluding showing):
Water
Water buckets
Grooming equipment (including polish or whatever of that type of stuff you may use)
Fly spray
Extra halter and lead rope
Rags for slobber clean up, etc. (Baby wipes are good to have too)
Hay and hay bag

Everything my horse needs for showing:
Tack
Mane braiding/banding stuff

Misc stuff:
Screw driver (great for so many things)
Hammer (if you are renting a stall for the day, good for getting rid of nails or such that might be sticking out)
Double ended snaps (so many things they are good for)
Mounting block/step stool
Saddle rack(s)
Lawn chairs


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Everyone has given you a good list to work from. Here's a few more to add. 

Chicago screws & screwdriver 
Extra reins
Extra curb chains
Leather latigo ties
(You never know when you will have to repair on the fly)

Vet wrap & cotton combine wrap
Disposable razor & sensitive shaving cream (for stray hairs on muzzle that might have been missed when clipping)
Safety pins
Buttons & sewing kit 

I also haul water from home, there are a lot of places mine refuse to drink. Esp if there is chlorine in the water or if it's heavy in sulphur (the egg smell water, yuk!)

Protein bars & gatorade - sometimes you just don't have time to eat & I don't like to eat a full meal in the heat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Misc stuff:
> Screw driver (great for so many things)
> Hammer (if you are renting a stall for the day, good for getting rid of nails or such that might be sticking out)
> Lawn chairs


I forgot about those! they also have a permanat position in my lorry along with a can of WD40 spray for sticky hinges/rusty screws also very very good for getting sticky label glue off things!

Oh and I always carry ACP (I beleive it is called ACE in the US) with me in case anything goes wrong for example a breakdown. If I have to unload a horse on the side of a 70mph 3 lane motorway with 50ton trucks whistling past me then I would rather he was doped up to the eyeballs.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

You guys came up with a bunch of good things.
WD40 is so wonderful.
And safety pins and a sewing kit are a must.
(That stuff lives in my show trunk so I so frequently forget I have it.)

Another thing. Be sure all your stuff is clean and ready for showing.

I tend to pack everything the night before. The only thing I have to get ready in the AM is the last pouring of ice into the cooler and the horse.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

In MN you are required to have a current coggins test, which then I would also bring a copy of the horses registration papers.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

lucky2008 said:


> In MN you are required to have a current coggins test, which then I would also bring a copy of the horses registration papers.


And in the UK you are required to have your horses passport with you (which should include proof of vaccination).


----------

